# bird shot air rifle



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone used or have information on the two barreld rifle/shotgun. Are they effective. I want to slay a bunch of sparrows and the bird shot looks to be safer around buildings.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I would think at the range airgun shot would be effective, you'd probably be better off with a fly swatter.
Consider a BB gun or low powered .177.
Hope you're not thinking of killing American sparrows...the English are the invaders. :sniper:


----------

